# ADA Mini M: Recoil



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

I remember my last thread of my first ADA Mini M journal. That was a great experience. Ohh it was. So much learned but yet still feel like a dimwit to this hobby. This tank design was inspiring from countless pictures and articles from tanks that inspired me. It is this young so be gentle with her. But she is special in her own way:



















































































My favorite: Minus the fake sun from flash.













Well here she is. Not at all near finished but a new beginning none the less!!!

Specs:

Tank: ADA Mini M
Lighting: ADA Mini solar light stand
Fert: DIY Co2
Filtration: Eheim 2232 canister
Decor: Manzanita driftwood and Manten stones

Fish: 5-Neon Tetras
3- Yellow Fin tetras
2- Ottos
6- Amano shrimp
1- SAE?

Plants: 
Baby dwarf anubias
Dwarf Anubias
Special Dwarf Needle Leaf Java fern
Java Moss
Glosso
UG
Mini Pellia
Purple Bamboo
Rotala Colorata
Rotala sp "Green"

It's alot of plants for a small tank I would say. The tank is doing just awesome right now. I have a lot more that I want to do right now. The background was originally just for practice to grow the sp green out like all the pros do it! It is coming out nicely being very thick and making it hard to get my shrimps out when I want!!! It needs a trim as of now along with the rest of the tank!

At first I wanted to make this into a quick show off my tank type thread but this tank isn't one of those I think. It the I want to watch it develop to gain exp and learn more type. Ugly Genius's thread is a good example of that. I learned A Lot from reading it as most of us here. 

I still consider this tank only practice but it's been coming very nicely lately into an aquascape design. I still want to add more to the scape as I is flexibly such as underneath the Needle leaf on the left side of the river could use a nice little manten stone to fill it in as the glosso doesn't seam to spread there. Also I might plan to rip the glosso up and contruct a new forground if it doesn't turn out good. I say good because I have no idea what I want the tank to look like. I can only identify what I really want to see by making it. 

Please let me know what you think of photos. I am still pretty bad noting that my father is a photographer!!!

Other Words I hope this will be a nice beginning to this thread and hopefully people will respond to what they think and comment on what they like.

But I want I want to a piece that really connects to nature. My other Mini M might answer this thirst in me for this need of a stream and life corresponding around it. 

some close ups:



















Baby Dwarf Anubias and Mini Pellia:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, it looks great, it really does! A lot better than your old tank IMO  Keep it up bro!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice! looks much larger than a mini M.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! Magnificent, truly.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

It looks great, don't be such a downer .
If you're confused about the SAE take a pic, i bet someone here can ID one!


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

very nice scape!
is that java moss on the driftwood? i can never grow it so nice and tight without it going out of control.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Very professional. Looks like it should be put into an ada gallery


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow the tank looks great! Much better than mine


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Love this layout, thief. Your Glosso is incredible. So perfect.

You've got tremendous talent.

If you've ever got any extra of that Mini Needleleaf, I'll buy some off of you.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow thanks a lot guys! 
*clwatkins10
chris127
Jack Gilvey*
Thanks you guys! It really brings up my spirit about this tank.

*Kayen-* lol I wasn't trying to be a downer! Just critizing my tank. lol But that is your job!:thumbsup:

*Choco-* Yes it is Java Moss, Willow Moss is a Pain to find for sale and I really wanted to get the tank started... thus Java. The java is anything but perfect, I need to trim it more frequently to get a nicer, uniformed look to it.:thumbsup:

*fishboy87*- Really! Thanks!
*ZooTycoonMaste*r- lol ZTM don't doubt yourself. I think this tank is anything but natural the more I look at it. Many flaws I see but as I noob very well put together. My next Mini M though... I plan to blow your mind away!!!:eek5:

*Ugly Genius*- lol The glosso is soo weird. Before if grew like like a Forest of glosso stalks. Now here it is all nice and what not! For the Needle leaf, I have I believe like 2-3 babies of it! I can send you some free of charge. ( Just returning the favor! ) Pm me your address again though as I forget what it was!


----------



## J.T. in Tennessee (Mar 27, 2009)

im new to planted nano tanks but totally addicted. Your tank is what i wish mine someday will look like.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks, thief! I'll PM you now.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Well it been weird lately. My father has bought a new house ( Awesome!!! ) So most of my tanks (excluding my planted one) will be tourn down for the move. For the planted tanks I will have to empty and drive like a maniac to the new house and then fill back with water. That will happen in the summer though. 

I promised that I would have more pictures of the new growth this weekend so here they are:





































I am still learning about how to take good photos but I think these came out good, just too yellow. I am suprised though about how much it has grown telling by the photos. I really couldn't notice it befow but now I do!

As for where this tank is going I am not sure. Maybe a couple comments of what you guys think I can do would help. That is UG floating on the top of the tank. I might plant the back left corner with it, but it is doing good right now, very bright green. I was might perform a trim on the background and the needle leaf java fern too. 
*Ugly-* sorry I just haven't sent out the plants yet.

Update in an hour or so with some more details!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

any updates??? have you started your other tanks yet?


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

wow. that is wow. can i have it?


----------

